# Possíveis estragos causados por ventos fortes (nortada)



## Lightning (19 Ago 2013 às 20:27)

A última semana de agosto em Corroios é marcada pelas festas populares que se realizam num espaço aberto na freguesia, e costumo sempre dar lá uns passeios com a malta por ser uma zona agradável para tal e também por curiosidade de ver a organização do espaço nos dias que antecedem as mesmas. 

Ante-ontem à noite estive por lá e na volta habitual estava tudo no sítio e bem montado. Mas ontem à noite quando cheguei a uma certa zona deparei-me com este cenário: 






































Peço desculpa pela qualidade dos registos feitos com o telemóvel, mas fiquei um bocado surpreendido ao ver isto pois é impossível ter sido acto de vandalismo dada a natureza da destruição e o facto de algumas chapas estarem "retorcidas". Penso que foi obviamente efeito do vento mas terá sido um fenómeno extremamente localizado, pois se notarem bem na quarta foto a contar de cima, veem-se outras barracas (ainda por cima a uns 10 metros de distância ou nem tanto) que não sofreram quaisquer danos.

A tarde foi de forte nortada com rajadas fortes, estive na rua e tive a oportunidade de o comprovar, e até mesmo hoje pelas 4 da madrugada a nortada que se fazia sentir era bastante forte. Alguma fragilidade maior nas estruturas até poderá ter contribuído para isto.

De qualquer das formas deixo aqui o registo, que na minha opinião muito dificilmente terá sido vandalismo, na altura em que fiz o registo não havia ninguém pela área a quem pudesse perguntar alguma coisa sobre isto, apesar de ser hábito andar um segurança a vigiar o terreno das festas diariamente. 

Caso queiram fazer alguma pergunta sintam-se à vontade, se desejarem coloco aqui o mapa com o sítio exacto desta ocorrência.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Ago 2013 às 00:14)

dust devil? mas tinha de ser forte. Microburst é impossível e downdraft  pois estão associados a trovoadas com o calor que tem estado é mais natural fenómenos como dustdevils


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2013 às 14:48)

C'um catano!!!



Mais do que a Nortada houve aí uns erros de engenharia...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Boa tarde pessoal.
bem, realmente desconhecia esse acontecimento, sendo que vivo a cerca de 500 metros em linha recta desse local e passo na estrada lateral ao recinto todos os dias em ambos os sentidos. Desde dia 17 não registei ventos com velocidades superiores a 34Km/h, nem me tinha apercebido que havia ocorrido algum fenómeno tão localizado.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Ago 2013 às 17:59)

sendo assim o mais natural e acção humana vandalismo


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2013 às 18:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal.
> bem, realmente desconhecia esse acontecimento, sendo que vivo a cerca de 500 metros em linha recta desse local e passo na estrada lateral ao recinto todos os dias em ambos os sentidos. Desde dia 17 não registei ventos com velocidades superiores a 34Km/h, nem me tinha apercebido que havia ocorrido algum fenómeno tão localizado.



Se a estrutura estivesse mal montada não era preciso um vento muito forte para a derrubar, mas também pode tratar-se de vandalismo.


----------

